
Developers, help review this article - skrona
https://www.airpair.com/posts/review/5718cb9cf0b39a120087aec3
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:

> _In Submissions: [...] Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is
> misleading or linkbait._

The original title is: "The easy way to integrate Stripe payments in your app,
website or elsewhere". I'd reduce it to "How to integrate Stripe payments in
your app or website.".

~~~
skrona
Thanks a lot. Makes sense. Would you be open to rate/review it on Airpair?

